# Majestic Balochistan.



## GHOST RIDER

I am starting this thread to share pics of from the province of Balochistan,
so enjoy








*Hanna Lake*

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Nushki Desert*









*Hingol National Park*









*Pasni*









*Beach near Barambah*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwadar Beach*









*Hub Dam lake*









*Sonmiani beach*









*Hingol River*

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## RazPaK

Awesome pics!


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ormara*









*Kalat,Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aks18

Nadi Blochistan
























Shirin Farhad - Cave City Balochistan 

Source : Shirin Farhad - Cave City Balochistan - Libra - Page 5 - PakWheels Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Mirani Dam *_near_ *Turbat*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Ziarat*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Sri lake* _near_ *Zhob*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Dera Bugti*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Koh e Chilton*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Mountain near Nushki City*









*Makran coastal highway, Balochistan*









*Kund Malir Beach *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Pasni Sand Dunes- Makran- Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lynx

It snows in Baluchisthan..Never knew it.


----------



## Pioneerfirst

*Wildlife of Balochistan*

*Suleman Markhor*,not found anywhere else in the world.





*Chiltan wild Goat*,not found anywhere else in the world





*Urial* 





*Ibex*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## user1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Quetta city*










*Balochistan Landscape*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Pasni*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

lynx said:


> It snows in Baluchisthan..Never knew it.


 
Yes it does
Quetta
Chamman
Ziarat
and few more places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Turbat mountains*









*Spring in Killa Saifullah*









*Harnai*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Blue Arabian Sea on the Baloch coast*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Lasbela*










*Jhao, Dist. Awaran, Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rahil khan

My God! I have lost my words after watching the pics...God bless my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kambojaric

Baluchistan is probably the most diverse Pakistani province. Snow covered peaks to beautiful yellow deserts. I think it gets overlooked far too often by N. Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## QADRI

I am not a punjabi, sindhi, balochi or pathan, I am a Pakistani and i want and i wish to see in my life Balochistan as one of the most developed, educated, economic hub and very strong province of Pakistan. Balochis are our brothers and i know one day my wish will be the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome pic's Ghost Rider thx bro as always you doing a great job keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yyetttt

I want whole Balochistan more developed than rest of Pakistan and main port switched from Karachi to Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

PAKISTAN the most beautiful Country oN Gods Gr8 Earth love each part of my country and my fellow countrymen PAK Zindabad paeindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Chagai hills*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## outstream

Thanks for uploading extremely beautiful & aww-striking pics. It pains to think how personal politics have shattered hopes of people of Pakistan in visiting all these places

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

My province is the most beautiful place on earth....even heaven cant be compared to it....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icarus

Thank you OP for this wonderful thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## happycanuck

Three pictures I like the most on page one are Red Hills, Snow landscape, voilet clouds touching the mountain tops. I should also inclue the desert and blue sand beach front. I hope people and Government will maintain thee natural beauty for ever for future generations to enjoy the mother nature's gift to all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## happycanuck

Thank you Ghost Rider. It is about time we see the natures beauty that Baluchistan has been blessed with. I have always wondered the exact pronunciation, Is it Balochistan or Baluchistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My province is the most beautiful place on earth....even heaven cant be compared to it....



Tell me about the food, Baloch ? What are your delicacies ? Any that can tantalize the taste buds of this Punjabi Kashmiri ? Or abey tou Lahore mein nahin rehta thaaa ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Armstrong said:


> Tell me about the food, Baloch ? What are your delicacies ? Any that can tantalize the taste buds of this Punjabi Kashmiri ? Or abey tou Lahore mein nahin rehta thaaa ?



For me Sajji comes to mind

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VelocuR

Nice but it look like empty in Balouchistan. Please kindly post people, town, cricket, shopping and other developments, not just mountains. Then the world should see it.


----------



## Armstrong

@ Shurtah de PDF - Never tried Sajii...we've got one here in Lahore, near the Qaddafi Stadium, by the name of 'Balochi Sajji' but dunno how good they are though. I guess I'm going to have to ask Irfan Bhai to come to Lahore and make me a real one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Leader said:


>



I thought Astola Island was off the coast of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

these pics are epic , Balochistan is really beautiful 
need more development and tourism


----------



## Armstrong

Balochi said:


> to see my balochistan* PAKISTAN *..........



What happened to the 'Mast' part ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> What happened to the 'Mast' part ?




Mast is Erased ,IM BALOCH now ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Balochi said:


> Mast is Erased ,IM BALOCH now ...



Kyun sari 'massti' kahan gai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> Kyun sari 'massti' kahan gai ?



mast k pas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Balochi said:


> mast k pas



Haaahaa...alright ! Abb betaa jao ja kar soo jao...subha utthe ke sehri bhi bananeii hai aur thoree mujhee bhi bhejneei hai !  

P.S Thanks karna koi gunnah nahin hotaa...kar diyaa karein iss tarhaan mujhe pataa bhi chal jaataa hai keh koi reply howaa hai mujhee koi wahii nahin aaateei !


----------



## Kompromat

Idiots have been flushed , carry on.


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> Haaahaa...alright ! Abb betaa jao ja kar soo jao...subha utthe ke sehri bhi bananeii hai aur thoree mujhee bhi bhejneei hai !
> 
> P.S Thanks karna koi gunnah nahin hotaa...kar diyaa karein iss tarhaan mujhe pataa bhi chal jaataa hai keh koi reply howaa hai mujhee koi wahii nahin aaateei !



i sleep in the morning due to vacations but does not mean i use PDF or internet whole night now but often come ONLY to check MY EMAILS etc ....im working in a big textile project  , inshallah will be completed soon .....
and i donot make sehri .my mom makes it , send me ur adress i will daily send u sehri in ramdan from karachi to punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Balochi said:


> i sleep in the morning due to vacations but does not mean i use PDF or internet whole night now but often come ONLY to check MY EMAILS etc ....*im working in a big textile project*  , inshallah will be completed soon .....
> and i donot make sehri .my mom makes it , send me ur adress i will daily send u sehri in ramdan from karachi to punjab



Wahh..good luck with the project ! 

Tou phir project ki treat kub mil rahi hai ?  

Achaa on a serious note tell me something : I posted a poll on another thread whereby as much as 37% of Baloch want independence and 63% don't ! Do you think keh halaaat itni kharaab ho gai hain ? Because 37% is still a very, very large number !


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> Wahh..good luck with the project !
> 
> Tou phir project ki treat kub mil rahi hai ?
> 
> Achaa on a serious note tell me something : I posted a poll on another thread whereby as much as 37% of Baloch want independence and 63% don't ! Do you think keh halaaat itni kharaab ho gai hain ? Because 37% is still a very, very large number !




ok i will leave my comment on that thread .....37% is very large number ,how many pashtoons are in this number ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## curioususer

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Sri lake* _near_ *Zhob*



Why is it called 'Sri'?


----------



## Armstrong

Balochi said:


> ok i will leave my comment on that thread .....37% is very large number ,how many pashtoons are in this number ?



Only Baloch no Pashtoons ! But the same survey found out that as many as 12% Pashtoons from Balochistan too want independence !


----------



## pk_baloch

Armstrong said:


> Only Baloch no Pashtoons ! But the same survey found out that as many as 12% Pashtoons from Balochistan too want independence !


balochistan is the less population province of pakistan ,so 37% and 12% are very largest numbers for us ....let me check the thread then i comment .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haseebullah

Been to ZIarat a couple of time,the forest i think should be declared a UN heritage site.
Even with electricity problems the place does not bore you at all.


----------



## W.11

Haseebullah said:


> Been to ZIarat a couple of time,the forest i think should be declared a UN heritage site.
> Even with electricity problems the place does not bore you at all.



dude its a protected widlife area not heritage site lol


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Crown Prince

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Sri lake* _near_ *Zhob*



It is in Kaghan Vally. 

Siri Lake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Amazing Rock Formation in Pishkun near Gwadar. While moving towards Ganz Beach from Gwadar and Pishkun.

Pic by S.M.Rafiq

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Saindak Dam






Wali Tangi Dam






Hub Dam:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Dasht






Gadani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Gwadar at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

District Lasbells

full album

Exploring the beuty of Lasbella, Pakwheels.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Flickr: Not Just a Tourist's Photostream in Motorcycling in Pakistan! - a set on Flickr


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Kanrach Balochistan


----------



## W.11

KHARAN desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## krash

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3678208 said:


>



Are you sure this ones not ps-ed? These are pine trees (Chirpine). Chirpine doesn't grow anywhere near sea level.


----------



## W.11

krash said:


> Are you sure this ones not ps-ed? These are pine trees (Chirpine). Chirpine doesn't grow anywhere near sea level.



im doubtful too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Autumn in Balochistan.






Hannah valley Quetta after snowfall 13 december 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Hannah lake, Quetta


----------



## darkinsky

Zhob


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Andhar mountains, Dureji Balochistan


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Luqman Khan

i hav been to "zob" one of my friend's wedding .. and gr8 place it is.. opportunity to build a dubai or paris with the original flavour of pakistan and baloch...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patch

Beautiful pics. Keep em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sorh, balochistan


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

bolan




































quetta, balochistan

Hub rally Balochistan






















































































gidani beach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

quetta













quetta






sea visible from highway on hub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

way to ziarat






snow and apple orchard




































laq pass






ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

panjgur

















Mashkell salt flats





















hingol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Dureji


----------



## darkinsky

Quetta- Chaman highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

mizri ghar,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Musa Khel, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

God damn i miss home...



Luqman Khan said:


> i hav been to "zob" one of my friend's wedding .. and gr8 place it is.. opportunity to build a dubai or paris with the original flavour of pakistan and baloch...



Zhob is a pashtun dominated area.




 @dark thanks for the pics buddy! keep em coming!


----------



## darkinsky

ziarat
















quetta


























kalat/khuzdar






hernai






zhob


----------



## darkinsky

Kharan cave






hanna lake






a cave in balochistan






a cave in kharan






chiltan mountain's snow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Kalat


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EAK

*They know who is there real enemy*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

I wish Baluchistan become peaceful soon, It can earn huge revenues from tourism as well - Keep thread updated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

quetta chaman road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

quetta






Baleli Bypass Quetta!!






ziarat landscape






quetta
















mosque in Kalat






road to ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Natural Mica lying in open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qinglong-china

wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

darkinsky said:


>



Wow that looks similar to the Grand Canyon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Nice pics W11. Its good to see you contribute on this forum besides taking part in debates. Btw are you from balochistan?


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Kech






Leatherback turtle spotted for the first time at Gwadar
KARACHI: The country&#8217;s coastline boasted of five species of marine turtles but one of them, the leatherback, was never spotted live before &#8211; until Tuesday when a group of fishermen caught one at Gwadar.

Green turtles, olive-ridley, hawksbill and loggerhead are among the others also found along the Pakistan coastline, but the leatherback is considered one of the most rare species, not just in the country, but across the globe.

On Tuesday, a group of fishermen operating a monofilament gillnet caught a large leatherback turtle at Gwadar near Surbandar village. Since the turtle was stuck inside their net, the fishermen brought the turtle to the beach, after which the World Wildlife Fund &#8211; Pakistan (WWF-P) helped them rescue it and release it back into the sea.

According to WWF-P technical adviser on marine fisheries Muhammad Moazzam Khan, leatherback turtles are very rarely found in the coastal areas of Pakistan. They have been spotted four or five times before but they were all dead.

&#8220;It is our luck that leatherback turtles exist in our sea as these are signs of the existence of life in natural position,&#8221; Khan said.

WWF-P has trained the fishermen, who venture out into the sea, to make sure they don&#8217;t harm the wildlife that is not of interest to them, such as turtles and whales. &#8220;We are happy that our fishermen now have a sense of the value of marine life.&#8221; The young fishermen had no recollection of leatherback turtles, but the older ones remember seeing them.

The fishermen sacrificed an expensive gillnet, worth nearly Rs14,000, to save the turtle, pointed out WWF-P&#8217;s coordinator at Gwadar Abdul Rahim. Fishermen now release the turtles safely if they are enmeshed in their gillnet and other fishing gears and do not fling the turtle as they used to, he added.

The turtle that was released into the sea 30 minutes after it was found weighed around 400 kilogrammes. &#8220;Almost 90 per cent of the leatherbacks diet comprises jelly fish, which have gained in numbers significantly along the coast of Sindh and Balochistan in the past 10 years,&#8221; he explained. &#8220;This may be one of the reasons that they managed to grab the turtle.&#8221;

Khan and his team will study the coastal belt and carry out further research on this species of marine turtles.

According to WWF-P director Rab Nawaz, the sighting of a live leatherback turtle is a good omen for the country&#8217;s biodiversity. His team recently located a large population of olive-ridley turtles from offshore waters of Pakistan, which were believed to be extinct. A dead leatherback was once spotted at Pushukan near Gwadar in 2002.

Nawaz pointed out that recent estimates show that this species is declining precipitously throughout its range of distribution.

He stressed the need for all stakeholders including fishermen, wildlife departments and NGOs take necessary steps to protect these turtles. He suggested monitoring nesting beaches and patrolling them to protect mothers from scavengers including feral dogs.

This species is largest of marine turtles

The Leatherback turtle (Dermochelys coriacea) is the largest marine turtle, in fact the largest reptile, according to a WWF-P press statement. It is mostly widely distributed in Indian and Pacific oceans, including North Sea. In the Arabian Sea, it is found in India, Oman, UAE and Yemen, but it is the rarest of all species of turtles in the area.

Leatherback turtle can grow up to 900kg and has a teardrop shaped body. According to WWF-P director Rab Nawaz, leatherback turtles have survived for more than a hundred million years, but are now facing extinction.

The global population of this species was estimated to be 115,000 adult females in 1982, said WWF-P technical adviser on marine fisheries Muhammad Moazzam Khan, adding that the number went down to 40,000 by 1996. Leatherback populations in the Indian Ocean have undergone dramatic declines in the past 40 years. The nesting colony at Terengganu, Malaysia, went from more than 3,000 females in 1968, to 20 in 1993, to just two recorded recently.

With additional input from WWF-P press release

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

quetta




mosque in Kalat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Fort Munro between punjab and balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I love my country more than i love God......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Gondrani - Lasbela District - Cave City of Balochistan




A beautiful Small lake in Khuzdar 




road in Dureji












Makran region 




Dera Bugti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

Astola island 





one love  pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Uch Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Hanna Lake, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashira_amjad

i really want to visit Balochistan... but as you all know the city condition is not appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Nice pics guyz!! Your country is beautiful!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Baeutiful Blochistan, Quetta to DI khan road near zube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Khanozai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Wali tangi dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Beautiful but dangerous...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A1Kaid said:


> Beautiful but dangerous...



hey whats this US state, it looks pretty similar to BN?












KEMBARA KU Di BUMI AMERICA - Page 9

its arizona i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Kalat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Yes it appears to be Arizona.


----------



## darkinsky

N40
















near dilbadin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

The Shrine of Noorani and encompassing beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

gwadar
















Khuzdar











Dasht kaur
















jiwani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

jiwani






gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

mirani dam


























dera murad jamali

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangerPK

darkinsky said:


> jiwani



Those sharks look yummy.

PS: Those waters aren't safe for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

bolan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

coal mining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

tangi ziarat






Pulain, Bolan






Kech makran






Khuzdar






Mand






Makran coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

shaal balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

please tell me how welcome (or unwelcome) are people from other nationalities in that region? Is it safe? that place looks amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Under present circumstances, it's advisable for foreigners to refrain from traveling. Unless you are a CIA operative... 



Sliver said:


> please tell me how welcome (or unwelcome) are people from other nationalities in that region? Is it safe? that place looks amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sliver said:


> please tell me how welcome (or unwelcome) are people from other nationalities in that region? Is it safe? that place looks amazing.



Locals are welcoming ang hospitable........ but terrorists arent....... some parts r safe... others .... although foriegners do visit.... but to be honest its not safe...specially the remote areas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

Hyperion said:


> Under present circumstances, it's advisable for foreigners to refrain from traveling. Unless you are a CIA operative...



Thanks. I ll keep out. Its a very bad thing to be able to see these pics but unable to see it in real. I hope the situation gets better in my life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

We are warm and welcoming people of separate ethnicities living in one united nation. Such small problems are part of the package when nations are young. Soon, we will out-grow them and all of this mayhem will get better, all in your lifetime, don't fret it! Once it does, it will be pleasure to host you. 



Sliver said:


> Thanks. I ll keep out. Its a very bad thing to be able to see these pics but unable to see it in real. I hope the situation gets better in my life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

@darkinsky, yara you from Baluchistan?


----------



## darkinsky

Hyperion said:


> @darkinsky, yara you from Baluchistan?



no dear .


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*Why so happy??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Khuzdar's arial view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

darkinsky said:


>



Where is this place....its beautiful.......


----------



## darkinsky

balixd said:


> Where is this place....its beautiful.......



Pari Lake Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Dilbadin


----------



## darkinsky

N40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Kohlu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Kharan fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Kharan, Balochistan






surab, Balochistan






TUBKO CHASMA KANRACH, BALOCHISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

pasni
















Barkhan











Charoo khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Zhob view


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

great balouchistan centre stage for world reserves but we are wasting it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nehruchacha

Nushki Desert


----------



## darkinsky

Chiltan national park





















Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Panjgur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

STS036-076-075 Makran Mountains, Pakistan March 1990
While the collision of the Australian-Indian Tectonic Plate and the Eurasian Plate created the Himalayan Mountains millions of years ago, the land masses on either side of this northward force formed the folded, generally north-south trending Makran, Kirthar, and Sulaiman Ranges along the western border of Pakistan shown in this high-oblique, southwest-viewing photograph. The gently arcing northern Sulaiman Range splits into two separate ranges&#8212;the north-south trending Kirthar Range immediately west of the Indus River floodplain and the Makran Range that arcs westward near the coast and extends into southeastern Iran. The Chagai Hills, a smaller east-west trending range separates two sandy western deserts and form the boundary between southern Afghanistan and southwestern Pakistan. A small segment of the Indus River and its broad floodplain are visible along the eastern edge of the photograph.


----------



## darkinsky

Chaghai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Barkan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Sibi


----------



## Slayer786

Some of the roads are really good. Beautiful photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Kohlu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Balochistan after rains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Kartenz Kandagh






Posht Kaur. Near the border to Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

i love the way the trucks are beautified in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

[Bregs];4653686 said:


> i love the way the trucks are beautified in Pakistan



they just want to pimp their ride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Well Baluchistan looks totally unexplored and virgin it should be a major tourist attraction, may peace prevail upon this beautiful landscape and it can be a huge economic boost to the Pakistan economy


Marvelous efforts in sharing these excellent pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

@darkinsky ........... is that you, sitting on a bench in the railway platform ?


----------



## darkinsky

[Bregs];4653867 said:


> Well Baluchistan looks totally unexplored and virgin it should be a major tourist attraction, may peace prevail upon this beautiful landscape and it can be a huge economic boost to the Pakistan economy
> 
> 
> Marvelous efforts in sharing these excellent pictures



many thanks, seems like you kept exploring it while very few people come to this thread

balochistan is 50% of pakistan by land mass and its pretty empty land

there is currently too much distrust among pakistan but in my view, balochistan is big enough to ease the population load on the rest of pakistan and make balochistan populated and developed land



Aka123 said:


> @darkinsky ........... is that you, sitting on a bench in the railway platform ?



no .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Breath taking beauty, marvelous landscapes ! any one would fall in love 
 @darkinsky : Thanks a lot for sharing these hidden gem of beautiful side of pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

darkinsky said:


> many thanks, seems like you kept exploring it while very few people come to this thread
> 
> balochistan is 50% of pakistan by land mass and its pretty empty land
> 
> there is currently too much distrust among pakistan but in my view, balochistan is big enough to ease the population load on the rest of pakistan and make balochistan populated and developed land
> 
> 
> 
> no  .



I keep on visiting the picture threads of your cities and different regions of Pakistan. They are really nice! It's almost like a virtual tour. Hope I am able to see the places physically someday!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

well bro the more pics i am seeing the more i am tempted to relish, hope you continue this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

This wonderful landscape has everything for every one amazing ! like its Lush green (natural cure for jaundice), virgin deserts ( for rustic beauty lovers), and sea beaches for aquatic life lovers and its snows too in some part !!!

The day Pakistan brokered peace in this god's special landscape it will be huge economic boost up in way of minerals mining, real estate, and tourism is gonna be bumper draw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Hingol National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

wow these pics do not looks from real world but they are from this wonderland...thanks for posting


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

darkinsky said:


> there is currently too much distrust among pakistan but in my view, balochistan is big enough to ease the population load on the rest of pakistan and make balochistan populated and developed land
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, balochistan can not support large population. It is mostly arid , has shortage of water and suffers from droughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Pak-one said:


> No, balochistan can not support large population. It is mostly arid , has shortage of water and suffers from droughts.



We can populate Gwadar, Jewani into large metropolis with water coming from desalination plants. All that's required is stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Balochistan has enough water, rivers, it just needs many dams and reservoirs, channeling and tunneling

the water for karachi doesnt come from indus, it comes from river hub and hub dam which is in balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Black partridge of #Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Gwadar Halwa






Hojari






Balochistan bread






Paatage Murg (Duck Meat)







Balochi Chicken Sajji

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

panjgur


























SHAHEED JAVED MEDICAL COMPLEX PANJGUR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

darkinsky said:


> Gwadar Halwa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hojari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balochistan bread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paatage Murg (Duck Meat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balochi Chicken Sajji



very tempting specially this murg mmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Mastung panoramic view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

darkinsky said:


> Balochi Chicken Sajji



That Sajji looks delectable and absolutely relishing. Abhi thori dair pehlay he raat ka khaana khaya hai aur ab phir say bhook lagaa dee hai. Lol. Aankhoun kee! You'll find me at Kabuli in Islamabad tomorrow, stuffing Afghani pulao into my sajji to emulate this tantalizer. Haha. Kaash halaat itnay achay hotay kay may keh sakta kul Quetta ja ra houn sajji-chawal khaanay. Woh din ayn gay InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Road from Spin Boldak to Kandahar. #Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

why not plant olive trees all over balochistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Khuzdar mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Koh-e-Daleel near Reko Diq Chaghi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

makran coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

darkinsky said:


> Balochi Chicken Sajji



Real Sajjis:












Breads:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## W.11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Breads:



Baloch bread is more like a pizza, they stuff keema inside the bread and then they cook the bread by putting sand on it, when its puff, they remove the sand i have seen this in a documentary

but these pathan, balochi breads aren't popular in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

kharan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W.11 said:


> Baloch bread is more like a pizza, they stuff keema inside the bread and then they cook the bread by putting sand on it, when its puff, they remove the sand i have seen this in a documentary
> 
> but these pathan, *balochi *breads aren't popular in Karachi



I never knew u made bread out of a language..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

Dureji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nav

all we need is peace then we can change whole of Pakistan into a Tourism Hub...like Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MohitV

must say......pakistan's geography is just so unique and beautiful....i envy u pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

MohitV said:


> must say......pakistan's geology is just so unique and beautiful....i envy u pakistanis



i envy india too, you guys have got a very beautiful country


----------



## MohitV

W.11 said:


> i envy india too, you guys have got a very beautiful country



just look at sindh and baluchitan dude......specially sindh....so so so majestic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barakah

Wow Amazing... Its beautiful.. I never realized we had this in Pakistan. Seriously if Baluchistan is actually 50% of Pakistan land mass then Inhibiting it and establishing it back into Pakistan can do it wonders, Firstly areas with alot of population can try and move there, provide initiatives start up programs build infrastructure develop areas co-operate with the locals see their needs and provide them. We all talk about how Baluchistan wants to be separated and want their own land own government own laws, from their point of view I understand what they mean, This place has alot of potential, and I mean alot. I wish the government actually took an active role in Baluchistan and make it a vital part and backbone of Pakistan as a whole. This would do wonders. People from Baluchistan will not feel neglected and actually feel like they belong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous landscapes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Hills Road In #Ziarat#Balochistan Zahid

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

MohitV said:


> just look at sindh and baluchitan dude......specially sindh....so so so majestic


u havnt seen KP/G-B or Azad Kashmir yet.......It yr a camping fan then This is the country u must visit atleast once. 


Barakah said:


> Wow Amazing... Its beautiful.. I never realized we had this in Pakistan. Seriously if Baluchistan is actually 50% of Pakistan land mass then Inhibiting it and establishing it back into Pakistan can do it wonders, Firstly areas with alot of population can try and move there, provide initiatives start up programs build infrastructure develop areas co-operate with the locals see their needs and provide them. We all talk about how Baluchistan wants to be separated and want their own land own government own laws, from their point of view I understand what they mean, This place has alot of potential, and I mean alot. I wish the government actually took an active role in Baluchistan and make it a vital part and backbone of Pakistan as a whole. This would do wonders. People from Baluchistan will not feel neglected and actually feel like they belong.


Its 43%............


----------



## pk_baloch

where is the pic of mehrgrah civilization ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

pk_baloch said:


> where is the pic of mehrgrah civilization ?



Pehleiii Balochi bolniii seekhooo phir Baluchistan kiii baaat karnaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

@Armstrong mujhe naee aty to tumen aty he kiya??not every baloch in balochistan speak balochi 
tumen kashmiri aty he ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

pk_baloch said:


> @Armstrong mujhe naee aty to tumen aty he kiya??not every baloch in balochistan speak balochi
> *tumen kashmiri aty he* ???



Nahin aaatiii ?  

I prefer Punjabi & Urdu !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Camels crossing River Mula. Mula River is located in Balochistan, Pakistan. 





Jhal Magsi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

makran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

W.11 said:


>




where are the peoples with families going ? very beautiful place Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Qila saifullah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

The marvelous unexplored pics threads is far less visited by most members because here is no masala to indulge in one upmanship

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

A cloudy view of Talar, Dasht











MQM MPA yusuf shehwani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

spin karez

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Baluchistan is truly majestic there is no doubt about it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakdefender

No india should comment on these pictures

Murdar Pahar , Quetta

There is an urban legend of 'Mum' , a monster like creature , living on this mountain





"Sleeping Beauty" mountain , the profile from a distance looks like a sleeping woman





Sandeman Tangi , narrow waterway between mountanous rocks in Ziarat





Juniper Trees in Ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

pakdefender said:


> "Sleeping Beauty" mountain , the profile from a distance looks like a sleeping woman



nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Barkhan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## krash

[Bregs] said:


> where are the peoples with families going ? very beautiful place Balochistan


 There are quite a few Hindu pilgrimage sites in Balochistan, I'm guessing its a picture of one of those pilgrimages. The sites are at awesome locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsinkid

_Are these 'MUM's real because my mom stayed at dalbandin+quetta for +25years and she also speaks about monsters named MUMS(horse like females who steal and eats children)_



pakdefender said:


> No india should comment on these pictures
> 
> Murdar Pahar , Quetta
> 
> There is an urban legend of* 'Mum' , a monster like creature* , living on this mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

STOP ITTTTTT!!!!

I want to visit Balochistan now but I won't be bale to because I am an Indian


----------



## qamar1990

Ravi Nair said:


> STOP ITTTTTT!!!!
> 
> I want to visit Balochistan now but I won't be bale to because I am an Indian


plz visit balochistan so we can provide proof of indian involvement with BLA lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

qamar1990 said:


> plz visit balochistan so we can provide proof of indian involvement with BLA lol



Please.

I am too intelligent for Indian intelligent services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W.11 said:


>



Pul e siraat --- @Leader



[Bregs] said:


> where are the peoples with families going ? very beautiful place Balochistan



Hindu pilgrims visiting some old temple in hingol..



pakdefender said:


> No india should comment on these pictures
> 
> Murdar Pahar , Quetta
> 
> There is an urban legend of 'Mum' , a monster like creature , living on this mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sleeping Beauty" mountain , the profile from a distance looks like a sleeping woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandeman Tangi , narrow waterway between mountanous rocks in Ziarat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper Trees in Ziarat




Its called "Koh e Murdar" ... n just some stories abt a half horse .. half man? monster living on it... and used to eat people... old story abt a sepoy on guard during the british rule etc... i dnt believe tht nonsense..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hingol river..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

W.11 said:


> nice


i like her boobs.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kalat Fort:







Takht e Suleiman :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commander T

what a beauty yar............ my pakistan is heaven on earth........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Majestic Ormara Head

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

*Lasbela University of Agriculture Water & Marine Sciences Uthal Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Ormara Head..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

sabakzai damn, Zhib

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

mastung cadet college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

kalat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

View of Darwaza Pass, Dasht Valley, Quetta Road and Railway Yard from a high point above Kolpur Town

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marigold

This is the most beautiful thread and the only reason to visit this forum everyday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

W.11 said:


> quote]


Thats the name of place?


----------



## Sabrite

Damo Dim Mud volcano - Balochistan The Unexplored Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan_101

Sabrite said:


> Damo Dim Mud volcano - Balochistan The Unexplored Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 17801



MASHA ALLAH. I would like to make a House of my own in Balochistan. Ameen.


----------



## AsianLion




----------



## darkinsky

nari gorge near Sibi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W.11 said:


> sabakzai damn, *Zhib*




 ZHOB ... OR YOUB.... not zhib..


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky

Hernai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

mana valley ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Ziarat






luk pass






koh sulaiman






Hanna lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lark

My Land..


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Lark said:


> My Land..


arnt u German?


----------



## Pakistan Insider

Pakistan is the Land of the Pure and Balochistan, the pristine. Here are some more majestic photos..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow a adventure heaven

a) Beaches , unspoiled, lot of room you can have a sit out and enjoy sun and water
b) Then drive to the mountains and off road discovery trip in JEEP
c) Perhaps mountain bike ride around interesting spots
d) Then a short trip around the natural green areas to view amazing sunsets in blue sky
e) Then camp out in Tents in open desert and view the stars in sky above and marvel the quite nature that is Blaouhcistan
f) Return to beach and rent a boat and go fishing in the ocean and spend the day out at sea
g) Scuba diving in afternoon to see the underwater reefs
h) Then plan a nice mountain climb session
i) Then in afternoon, off to the small airport strip and get on plane and jump off the plane sky
diving


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

Majestic Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan railway track


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Makir Beach, Balochistan

Credits: Rashid Nawaz‎


----------



## ghazi52

The following pictures look like Australias Gold Coast. Hope it stays that way forever





Gadani Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Ormara


----------



## ghazi52

*Hingol National Park has the total area of about 1650 square kilometres - Balochistan - Pakistan*


----------



## ghazi52

Apple Orchard. Village Khanozai near Quetta


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kund Malir Is A Desert Beach In Balochistan, Pakistan.
About 145 Kilometers From Zero Point On Makran Coastal Highway.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A Hidden Paradise Chotok, located 80 KM from Khuzdar, Balochistan. Its an Heaven covered with Rocky Mountains from Outside.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

just wondering how was the name of this thread changed ?
when I started it ,it was just Balochistan,

No doubt its majestic


----------



## zaid butt

GHOST RIDER said:


> just wondering how was the name of this thread changed ?
> when I started it ,it was just Balochistan,
> 
> No doubt its majestic


your DP looks like mine


----------



## GHOST RIDER

zaid butt said:


> your DP looks like mine



ISI


----------



## zaid butt

GHOST RIDER said:


> ISI


ok
no problem


----------



## ghazi52

*pasni
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahsan Butt

I bet that you must have not seen these stunning images of Baluchistan! It is indeed a diamond in the dirt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Very Beautiful 



Ahsan Butt said:


> I bet that you must have not seen these stunning images of Baluchistan! It is indeed a diamond in the dirt!


these all pictures are so beautiful .. Pakistan Zindabd Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ahsan Butt

Muqeet Sabir said:


> Very Beautiful
> 
> 
> these all pictures are so beautiful .. Pakistan Zindabd Thanks for sharing



You are most welcome. Pakistan Zindabad!


----------



## ghazi52

*Noshki

*


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Beautiful Pakistan


----------



## HariPrasad

Awesome Pictures.Mai to Thanks dete dete thak gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Coming back to the Princess...*
As we draw nearer to The Princess of Hope, I correct our driver: the actress he spoke of goes by the name of Angeline Jolie rather than _Magelina Bolee_.

He snorts.

Perhaps it is because our expectations had been lowered, but the Princess of Hope turned out to be an impressive sight at Buzi Pass. Wearing what resembles a heavy crown, the royal rock formation stares off haughtily into the horizon.












Eager to give her a closer examination – and normalize the blood flow in our legs – we use the opportunity to trek nearer to the tourist attraction. After a short hike, we finally come within spitting distance of the Princess, who as someone in the group joked, up close seems to have more in common with a ninja turtle than a princess. I suppose like all royalty, this princess carries her secrets.

In close proximity to the Princess is an uncanny looking sphinx that has been completely shaped by nature, and is every bit as impressive.







*Paying respects at Nani Mandir*

Our next destination in Hingol National Park is Hinglaj Temple (Nani Mandir), which is considered to be one of the oldest temples in the world, and an important place of pilgrimage for the Hindu population in Sindh.

If our drive to Buzi Pass was a visual treat, then our journey towards the Makran Coast is an even greater feast for the eyes.

My imagination goes into overdrive as the hills grow more awe-inspiring with every passing minute. While the hills we encountered earlier in the day resembled confectionery, the ones close to the Mandir’s valley are similar to the scaly back of a century old slumbering dragon. The river complements these visuals with its clear sparkling water.






As the temperature spikes up to uncomfortable levels, my only disappointment is that the national park is devoid of any wildlife.

Upon reaching the historic location my mind wonders about how its inhabitants will receive us in a nation where minorities are often sidelined. As it turns out, the Hindus at Nani Mandir take example from the goodness of their deity, Hinglaj Mata, and welcome us with open arms.





.
.
.













The men are dressed in simple and clean _shalwar kameez_, while the women wear _saris_ and their arms are covered in bangles. Here, we are offered a guided tour by the adults and sweets by the children.

The Hinglaj Mata temples are located in a sizable and picturesque canyon. As we walk between the temples and take in the red and gold decorated holy sites, I am struck by an aura of stillness, as if I am in the middle of an hour-long meditation. As if reading my mind, several strangers from our company echo similar thoughts. One half of a newly married couple remarks, “I am not a fan of holy sites, but I can’t help but feel there is something deep about this place.”






We depart an hour after our stay. This is to the visible dismay of ours hosts, who are sorry to see us go, and attempt to bribe us with _chai_.


Travel: Under the Balochistan sun - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

........................





Wild Olive Forest in Zhob, Balochistan, Pakistan




.........................
View point, Ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing landscapes, thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pul e siraat --- @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> Hindu pilgrims visiting some old temple in hingol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its called "Koh e Murdar" ... n just some stories abt a half horse .. half man? monster living on it... and used to eat people... old story abt a sepoy on guard during the british rule etc... i dnt believe that nonsense..


A christian grave yard in Quetta city had two graves one of Mum and one of a British officer who killed that beast.
I specially visited that grave yard in very young age it was in 1993-4, also saw the statue of Mum which was fixed just beside the Mum's grave but was damaged by the people so at that time stored by the undertake in a small room. I can clearly recall it the face was like a female but the remaining body was like that of lion and having a bullet hole where it was shot. Perhaps something is buried in Mums grave.

Perhaps some one from Quetta may visit the christian grave yard and may found the statue.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CHI RULES said:


> A christian grave yard in Quetta city had two graves one of Mum and one of a British officer who killed that beast.
> I specially visited that grave yard in very young age it was in 1993-4, also saw the statue of Mum which was fixed just beside the Mum's grave but was damaged by the people so at that time stored by the undertake in a small room. I can clearly recall it the face was like a female but the remaining body was like that of lion and having a bullet hole where it was shot. Perhaps something is buried in Mums grave.
> 
> Perhaps some one from Quetta may visit the christian grave yard and may found the statue.



It was one of those mideval styled statues you find in European countries... Nothing to do with the actually "legend"... Of a beast coming down from Koh e Murdar n feasting on soldiers..


I grew up believing that story lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

oasis on earth, superb pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

What a pity that this heaven on earth is being spoiled by insurgency and lack of government interest. I sincerely hope, i wish and pray that peace is restored in this beautiful part of not only Pakistan but perhaps the whole world. If i die without visiting this place and seeing all this beauty for myself i will be perhaps a very unlucky person, living so close by but still not able to visit due to the current situation there. 

I hope peace is restored and Baluchistan makes immense progress, that is for me the ONLY way for Pakistan to progress. 

Perhaps the CPEC passing through Baluchistan will help bring some stability as it will create some jobs. I hope Government can invest in Baluchistan, provide there people with the basic facilities, bring a financial improvement in the province and help raise the living conditions. The Gawadar port, the CPEC, a few industrial states, utilization of the natural resources of the area can and will revolutionize that part of our country and will yield positives for the whole nation. Once we provide some good economic reforms then we can focus on the rich potential for tourism industry and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

This province has potential to become a tourism hub of world fame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta






.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

[Bregs] said:


> This province has potential to become a tourism hub of world fame


And one of the few places in Pakistan that are in raw form and have HUGE potential so you can properly plan and develop this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

wow that cobbler shop is full of hand made shoes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

I have two pairs.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> I have two pairs.
> 
> ...




wow this leather shoes is best in summers


----------



## ghazi52

On the way of Gwadar

Credits: Maira Imtiaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

There is something about Baluchistan that attracts you. Next year In-sha-Allah when i will come Pakistan then shurely i will visit Baluchistan


----------



## Kiran Qasim

really a majestic Baluchistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........*Zhob River, Baluchistan‏

*



...........
................

..............................
Mariabad






.................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> .........*Zhob River, Baluchistan‏
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> ................
> 
> ..............................
> Mariabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................




Oh wow how these people have constructed these houses om hill side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............En route Nani Mandir - Hingol National Park...............
........
....
.....



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Post some more pics like this, this place is certainly very beautiful, scenic and adventurous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................4000 years....
......
4500 Year Old Juniper Tree, Ziarat, Baluchistan.‏





_
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................................









































..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................





















................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

very diverse landscapes Baluchistan has and very adventurous looking drive too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................
....
.*Ziarat Valley‏





.*.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Genie

Balochistan indeed looks fabulous. Are we allowed to tour their (US citizen of Indian origin) and how safe is it?


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................
....





Near Kund Malir, Hingol 






......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great share dear



Thanks................................................


----------



## Squashh

Brilliant collection bro Ghazi!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Squashh

Kahan, Balochistan






Beach









Pics below by Hammad Shakil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Squashh

Hopefully these havnt been posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Krasheed

Nice


----------



## koolio

Those beaches look majestic along the highway


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share. amazing place Baluchistan


----------



## aafundi

ghazi52 said:


> .........................................................................
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Kund Malir, Hingol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......


Balochistan is my dreamland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Usman soldier

Thanks dear for sharing these beautiful places of Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................................











Thats Mubarak village at the border of Sindh & Balochistan. And that island in background is Churna island........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

More of hanaa lake please


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 the mountain in the background.. Takht e Suleiman (Throne of Solomon)... according to the legend... Prophet Solomons throne landed there n hence the entire peak is flat ..










A friends pic --

*Some of my captures*


















toyota is everywhere.. lol @Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

great share, amazing place Baluchistan


----------



## black-hawk_101

Really its a beautiful place.


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................................
Much







_
..


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................
* Hindus at Hingol River*





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanderlust

https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b485242f1906bfcd8b6e3a0579ed61e8&oe=56E1F158


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................
Quetta-Ziarat Road

.





......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
Hingaol National Park






makran coastal highway 





...


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 263105
> View attachment 263106
> View attachment 263107
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051



Is that a fort on top of the mountain ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHOST RIDER said:


> Is that a fort on top of the mountain ?



Yes.. That belongs to Zhob Militia.. The place is called Danasar.


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Snow in Fort Munro






........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................
The Ormara peninsula as seen from Benazir point Jinnah Naval Base Ormara






...........


----------



## Mansoor-Ur-Rehman

Good post..


----------



## Anchan

Baluchistan is really a beautiful region with lot of resources.


----------



## ghazi52

..................
Not Mars.
River Zhob


.





...


----------



## SilverKnife

Owsome pictures. Will soon post my collection as well


----------



## ghazi52

Welcome................


----------



## Hyder Rajput

Balochistan, You beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

----







Urak Valley is located near Hana Lake, and 21 kilometres from Quetta city. A small waterfall at its end marks entrance to the adjacent Walli Tangi Valley.

Zarghun Range in the background. At 3,578 metres (11,739 ft), Zarghun Ghar is the highest peak of Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paksanity

ghazi52 said:


> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urak Valley is located near Hana Lake, and 21 kilometres from Quetta city. A small waterfall at its end marks entrance to the adjacent Walli Tangi Valley.
> 
> Zarghun Range in the background. At 3,578 metres (11,739 ft), Zarghun Ghar is the highest peak of Baluchistan.




And there is a beautiful little lake up in those mountains. Bluish green water right in the middle of Zarghun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Killi Badini, Naushki Desert,Baluchistan





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Baluchistan is truly majestic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maj.Osmani

[Bregs] said:


> Baluchistan is truly majestic


even Music

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

great share as usual bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

ghazi52 said:


>


look like extinct volcano with explosive eruption but i must say one word awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol Mud Valcano

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Turbat Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Toward Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A train at Peshi railway station;Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Khuzdar*













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Malir















Rural Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sharing is caring*




Photo by Kamran Baloch

Though its interior Balochistan but this kind of cute sight could be anywhere in rural Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gawadar aerial footage


----------



## ghazi52

Shepherd Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share, superb pics



ghazi52 said:


> Killi Badini, Naushki Desert,Baluchistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _




There are houses too in the middle of this desert, how do people survive here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Makran Highway and Hingol Park


----------



## ghazi52

Sulieman Mountain Range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Spectacular aerial views of Kund Malir Beach. Please Gov of Pakistan Develop this place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

For the First Time Ever, Balochistan and Quetta City in 4K! Amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shirin-Farhad Cave, Lasbella.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Volcanos of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

There is tomb of Shirin-Farhad too somewhere in Pakistan ?


----------



## ahsanhaider

Bikers of Balochistan


----------



## ahsanhaider

Telenor Rawaan in English


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

with gwadar and highways updated of CPEC, made by CCTV chinese channel


----------



## ahsanhaider

Sorry for all the Broken Links Guys, it appears "Pakistan Explorers" youtube channel was suspended, so all the links are down, i would appreciate if any mod could delete all those posts with broken links.

This is the New Channel of "Pakistan Explorer"
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd1EfPX1V8HTzzrKZgObl1A


----------



## ghazi52

*Young Makrani girls from coastal Balochistan*




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Astola Island, Pasni Balochistan Pic by Abbas Ali





_


----------



## ghazi52

A home in Quetta 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Roads of Balochistan Benefitting People, Documentary


----------



## ghazi52

Blanket of Snow,Kalat, Baluchistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Thank you ghazi52 you are doing such a wonderful job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalat-Quetta-Chaman Highway, 



























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

Baluchistan seems like a dry place


----------



## ghazi52

.







The golden sand dunes of Pasni.






Fishermen throw in their nets in the sea.






A picturesque view

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Astola Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Very Nice Comparison !


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

New CPEC and Balochistan Documentary 2017


----------



## ghazi52

Crescent and Star in Snow:Somewhere in Baluchistan.










A Street in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Loralai to Quetta Road, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Sapin Karez Mountains..




Makran Coast.




Chaman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A man playing Seronz( balochi Instrument )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Date Farms in Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Vast Plains of Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dasht , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Plateau

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chotok, Khuzdar, Balochistan








Hub Chowki, Balochistan
















Milky way rises behind Chandragup - largest active mud volcano in the region. 
Photo by Abubaker Shekhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Astola Island, Balochistan










Kuchlak , Balochistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chotok, Khuzdar, Balochistan








Hub Chowki, Balochistan








Khuzdar







Sunset at Kund Malir

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

breath taking beauty of nature, specially of that cave

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The sky at Moola Chotook lights up with the planet Venus and Jupiter and the constellation Orion’s belt.
*Khuzdar in Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saba shahid

Wow indeed such a beautiful place


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing mountains appearance looks artificially made


----------



## ghazi52

Chandragup Mud Volcano

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Green Arrow

Makran Kostal Highway


----------



## Green Arrow

Mastung


----------



## Green Arrow

Bibi Nani Bolan


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan







Pulain Bolan Balochistan 






Bela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rana A1

Really majestic.I love Balochistan and people of Balochistan.I wish Balochistan become the most developed and progressive province of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drongo

Looks great, I hope I can visit this area one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Discovering Baluchistan:The Land of sand,snow and wide open spaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Truly majestic, bolan is very adventurous place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Truly majestic, bolan is very adventurous place


It is.
Love you for appreciating nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> It is.
> Love you for appreciating nature.



Well bro i believe nature is natural healer n rejuvenating tonic of soul and mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Well bro i believe nature is natural healer n rejuvenating tonic of soul and mind



Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran coastal highway passing through Kund Malir, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Pir Ghaib, Balochistan







Buzi Pass

Credits: Yasir Nisar


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

A beautiful Baluchistan.... all pictures are amazing and wonderful.... Pakistan is really a beautiful country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Machi

Credits: Sikander Akram‎












__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Khuzdar in the Baluchistan Outback:So dry in summer and so white in winter,just a few months ago,under several feet of snow


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sliver said:


> Thanks. I ll keep out. Its a very bad thing to be able to see these pics but unable to see it in real. I hope the situation gets better in my life time.


now after 4 years and multiple operations its quite safe to visit Pakistan



A1Kaid said:


> Beautiful but dangerous...


now it's not dangerous anymore


----------



## Hasan89

Very nice scenic pics. Hold onto Balochistan guys, watch out for the Indians trying to break you further, they are like Yahuds!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quetta-Zhob Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Gawadar Bay


----------



## ghazi52

Lorelai,Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tubko Chasma, Lasbela








Waroom, Khuzdar, Balochistan








The Chinali Mountains 








A typical country house in Baluchistan






_


----------



## Clutch

*Answering the call of the wild: My adventure trip to Chutok in Balochistan*

The delightful water features of Chutok make it a unique getaway for the adventure thirsty.
MUHAMMAD ADIL MULKIUpdated about 14 hours ago
When I was in secondary school, a Ferozesons Atlas for Pakistan was part of the curriculum. Apart from the sparse curriculum-driven usage, my copy had several areas circled with a pencil, places that I had visited, along with a companion list of places that I dreamt of going to one day.

Living in Karachi and not travelling much, the markings were modest – Malir, Thatta and Hub were the first to be circled. Over the years, the wish list grew longer. The habit became part of who I was.

An item that first appeared on the list a few years back was Chutok in Moola Teshil of District Khuzdar in Balochistan. I first came to know of Chutok through an article penned by my travel writing idol Salman Rashid, in the Urdu publication _Jahan-e-Pakistan_.

The piece, titled _Jadunagri Chutok_(Magical Wonderland of Chutok), described the place as a nature’s waterpark of sorts, embedded deep in a narrow canyon. The prospect was tempting.

I had already visited some areas of Balochistan, seen Khuzdar from atop Gorakh on the other side of the Khirthar Ridge in Sindh, and Makran Coastal Highway had become a favourite hangout spot, but for one reason or another Chutok remained out of reach.

Last year while visiting Pakistan for Independence Day, I sought Salman Rashid’s help to visit the place but his local friend from the Zehri clan had moved abroad. This year, our plan to visit Astola for Independence Day was blown away by monsoon winds.

As luck would have it, Fawad Khan, a banker and former colleague, has taken up offroading and is always on the lookout for a destination to explore. Our addiction to the outdoors lead the way and we were on the way to Khuzdar along with Jahanzaib Najam who is a professional photographer, a Bonsai practitioner, and an adventure enthusiast.





Photos by Adil Mulki and Fawad Khan.


As we fueled up along the Hub River Road, we observed PAF’s Mirages coming in to land at the Masroor Base. This is the base where Rashid Minhas took off from on his flight to immortality, on that fateful morning in August, 46 years ago.

We crossed the bridge over the Hub River to Bab-e-Balochistan, the gateway into the province.

We stopped near Bhawani Serai (a Chowkandi style graveyard) on the RCD (Regional Cooperation for Development) Highway for Friday prayers. Similarities in the stone carved graves from Bhawani Serai to Makli are a testament to the presence of an ancient culture that fared these routes.

When we crossed Winder, the usual sandstorm-esque gusts greeted us on the way to Uthal. In its own rugged way, it felt as if Balochistan was welcoming us.

*Way to Khuzdar*
Our first break was between Uthal and Bela, where green fields and smoke rising from the hearth of a teashop, tempted us with the promise of _doodh-patti_ prepared on a wood fire. I have never been able to appreciate the difference between a pizza baked in a wood-fired oven and that prepared in a gas oven, but tea and _karhai_ are on a different level altogether when prepared on wood fire.

In Sindh and Balochistan, smoke from burning _keekar_ lends the humble ingredients an aroma that the finest Darjeeling tea and Wagyu beef cannot match. We savoured our tea in the cool breeze under huge _keekar_ and _babur_ trees.

To our surprise, the crop in bloom in the fields behind the teashop turned out to be cotton. None of us previously knew that cotton was planted in this area of Balochistan.





Cotton fields at Bela.




Cotton at Bela.


The locals informed us that it was a recent development as it is more profitable than other crops and know-how of its growth is now reaching these parts as well. Although this sojourn was very relaxing and on another day could have been a destination in itself, Chutok beckoned us.

Throughout our journey we encountered the usual cargo on trucks – huge boulders heading toward the Marble City near Hub, to be crafted into tiles and ornaments, and agricultural produce heading in both directions. There were containers being hauled.

In the wider geo-political arena, commentators would have us believe that these are the beginnings of CPEC cargo and not continuation of NATO cargo – if so or otherwise, I am unable to vouch. But I hope that whichever alliance the cargo belongs to, its economic and social benefits will trickle down to the locals.

During a short break between Bela and Wadh, we bought and drank what we later concluded was counterfeit bottled pomegranate drink. We were left red-lipped, red-mouthed, and red-faced.





Between Bela and Wadh.




Between Bela and Wadh.


We decided not to take any further breaks till we reached Khuzdar. Dusk approached as we crossed into Wadh, and as it became dark we made a stop in the wilderness, surrounded by the mountains to marvel at the Milky Way before the lights of Khuzdar would fade it out.

Khuzdar was refreshingly bigger and more developed than our expectations. The roads that we used were better than most Karachi roads, cleaner too, and a minor ocean of city lights gave the impression of a large, well-planned town.

*Moola Miles*
Much to the discontent of our hosts at Khuzdar, we decided not to stay for the night, but immediately after dinner, head off to Moola Tehsil.

There are two navigational options available if one were to reach Moola from Khuzdar city. The longer, but saner and safer route is through Karakh town of Khuzdar District on the under-construction M-8 Ratodero-Gawadar Motorway.

M-8 promises to be a life-changing infrastructure project for many, similar to what the Makran Coastal Highway has done for the people in Ormara, Pasni and Gawadar. From Karakh, one has to take a hillside road to Moola, which, as it proceeds, morphs into a dirt track that criss-crosses the river bed.

The other option is to take the comparatively shorter but completely unpaved 90 km-long dirt and rock track near the intersection of RCD and M-8.

Our motley crew had the offroaders’ ego to live up to, so we opted for the latter much to our hosts’ concerns and suggestions to reconsider. Their _mehmaan-dari_ called for letting them provide us a comfortable stay, a breakfast and then an early morning start to our onward journey.

But once they saw how committed we were to take ‘the road less travelled’, a different aspect of their _mehmaan-dari_ checked in, and they not only encouraged us to go ahead, but also arranged for a Levies personnel as a guide, and provided a travel time estimate of three to four hours. This time estimate further encouraged us to proceed.





Enroute to Chutok Springs.




Pathway to Chutok.


Years of wandering teaches one not to digest any time frames given by locals, especially hosts without a pinch of salt or two. But the same years also prove that no matter how many pinches of salt you take, excitement to reach your destination often intoxicates you into believing the time frames, and also that you can improve on that time!

What was supposed to be 3-4 hours, turned out to be eight long hours of gruelling offroading on dirt, mud tracks, rocky patches, running streams, and finally meandering for miles along steep mountain sides. Throughout the night, we were convinced that it was our guide who had lost the way and was working on a trial and error methodology.

Several times, one of us had to cross a stream in the dark to check how deep it was, before our faithful 1984 TLC (Toyota Land Cruiser) could make it through. I guess the rationale behind this time-tested method of crossing streams is that it is better to risk one soul with everyone else there to rescue them, instead of jeopardising the pack and no one left to rescue!

The continuous night-time off-roading was a personal record for all of us as we reached Chutok at 6 am.

*Springing to the springs*
Fawad, whom we had entrusted with the steering wheel and our lives throughout the night, opted to take some rest while Jahanzaib and I, who had occasionally caught some naps during the night, immediately got into gear for the two km hike westwards from Chutok Resthouse to the springs.

The sun slowly rose behind us as we entered shaded canyons. The path often criss-crossed the stream coming from the springs. The surrounding landscape is mostly dry but its rugged beauty is spell-binding — something Balochistan is blessed with.





Fawad Khan - Gateway to Chutok.




Gateway to Chutok.


During our hike it was disappointing to notice a couple of rocks where visitors had left some graffiti.

As Chutok comes on the adventure visitor’s radar, it is important to preserve its natural beauty and originality. We are better off eating an apple or a banana purchased and brought along from Hub, rather than the prospect of enjoying a burger served by a franchise’s Chutok outlet that will ultimately ruin what one goes there for!

I asked the guide Mian Khan why they do not stop the vandalism, to which he replied that on a holiday such as Eid or 14 August, there can be hundreds of people visiting the springs and it is just not possible to ensure that people don’t engage in such acts.

*Canyoning – Into the rabbit hole*
At the mouth of the gorge we expected to swim across the huge pool of turquoise water that we had seen in some videos. When we reached the spot, I enquired from Mian Khan where the pool was.

He replied that that it had been filled over with pebbles. When asked who did that, his response was _“qudrat”_, before explaining that torrential rains bring huge amounts of pebbles down the ravine that fill up the pool.

He went on to claim that this was a periodic phenomenon and that another torrent will flush out pebbles from the approximately 30-feet-deep pool! Hard to believe, but I guess we’ll have to take Mian Khan’s word for that. Or maybe, we can revisit in hopes of being greeted by a flushed out pool.

Any notion of a stroll-in-the-park kind of picnic that had survived up until now was quickly and surely put to rest as we entered the gorge. To begin with, the sides are steep and the stream is rolling down a gentle slope, but as one goes further, the gradient increases and little falls have to be climbed.





Fawad Khan - Pool at Chutok entrance filled up by pebbles.




All that's left of the Great Bath after qudrat filled it up with pebbles.


The gully narrows and the sides become virtually vertical, thus eliminating the option of bypassing the stream. The flow of water increases at the tighter spots and the sides drip from innumerable points.

The walls are tens of feet deep and allow little direct sunlight to enter the crack; this, combined with lack of space and rocky ground, limit vegetation mostly to ferns and moss that have found a perfect abode here.

This is an ideal setting for an introduction to the sport of canyoning, with a wide variety of obstructions and features squeezed into a neat power pack.

During our session, the objective was to reach the point where the springs originate and return safely. On and on we prodded, waded, jumped, swam and climbed against the flow.

There are several fantastic water features one comes across here — puddles, pools, showers, waterfalls, springs and fountains gushing out of the rocky walls — and waterslides polished smooth by perhaps millennia of water erosion. Waterslides in general are great things to slide down on but climbing up against a powerful stream gushing down is another story!

We took off our shoes before swimming across a large pool and climbing a small waterfall. When one crosses all the pools and falls, the stream in the middle weakens to a soothing flow of crystal clear water with a bed of pebbles on both sides – a Japanese rock garden created by _‘qudrat’_.

Here the roars of the torrent are only a distant whisper interspersed with a gentle drip. We discovered that walking with soaked bare feet in a Japanese garden can bring one back from a meditative state, especially if one is overweight – in short, it HURT!





At places the sides of the canyon broaden to let sunlight in.




Initially bypassing the stream is an option, then the canyon narrows.


The tranquility of this space was disturbed a couple of times by what sounded like a few SMG bursts from a distance but the sound was too vague and distant for us to investigate. In any case, an investigation would require us to get out of the gorge first — we kept moving further in.

Alas, when we reached what we thought was the point of origin, all that we could see ahead was dry pebbles. We continued further, only to discover that there was yet another “origin”, a tiny spring with water flowing out and sinking under a bed of dry pebbles.

The water reappeared where there was a disturbance in the terrain. This happened a few times till we finally reached the true origin of the stream, after which the gully took a sharp turn and sealed off.

It was only by this time that we realised that those 'bursts' were pebbles of various sizes hurtling down sporadically from the top edges of the ravine, gaining momentum during their long fall, and then hitting boulders at the bottom. Any unfortunate soul that gets hit by one of these would find them not much different from a bullet. Mian Khan enlightened us that grazing goats at the top sometimes cause these rocks to fall.

Getting struck on the head by rocks falling from tens of feet (if not hundreds) was not exactly an enticing prospect, hence we were a bit nervy and quick on our return.

In my haste I was about to splash in a shallow puddle when Jahanzaib grabbed my arm. He pointed towards a little snake that was lounging by its pool in privacy that I was about to invade.

The tiny fellow remained unfazed by our presence — the feeling was not mutual. One snake meant the possibility of finding more, and worst, sharing the upcoming pools with a few.

Luckily sanity prevailed and we were able to negotiate our return through some steep descents and sliding down slippery rock surfaces, without injury.

It was the best canyoning experience one can hope for.

_A note for would-be canyoneers:_ The sport is most exhilarating and thoroughly enjoyable if you love nature, however, it has its own set of hazards such as flash floods, getting stuck in whirlpools, encounters with wildlife and being pinned down by a boulder, etc.

Remember the movie _127 hours_? It is based on the true story of Aron Ralston who was trapped by a boulder in Blue John Canyon in Utah and had to cut off his arm to get free!

In any corner of the planet, the activity should be exercised with knowledgeable local guides and by exercising due caution.

*Baloch hospitality*
As we headed back to the Moola valley, a constant game of light and shade was on display as clouds moved overhead. Up ahead we could see darker clouds with distant rumbling sounds indicating a downpour.

At the village, our hosts had prepared for us a scrumptious meal that summed up Baloch hospitality. The art of slow cooking that Baloch cuisine is famous for is perhaps born out of necessity as food in most areas is still cooked on wood fires. Despite the presence of Sui where the legendary methane reserves were discovered, ‘Sui gas’ is yet to make its way to many households in the province.

It was no surprise that the _pièce de résistance_ was the lamb _sajji_, slow cooked in its own juices, covered with a salty crust, and equally importantly, _sans_ the _masala_ that we are accustomed to in the cities. Salt is applied to the meat to help dehydration and is often the only spice used.





Sajji and Kurnu.




Opened up Kurnu at the centre.


Other items on the spread were not to be outdone by the _sajji_. _Namkeen rosh_, fried green chillies, boiled rice and _kurnu_ featured on the menu.

_Kurnu_ is a traditional Baloch bread, that takes hours to bake. Tough unleavened dough is applied to spherical river bed stones weighing approximately a couple of pounds. The stones are heated in a fire and covered with the dough, then left in fresh, warm ashes.

The exterior heat of the ash bakes the dough from the outside while the inside is cooked by the heat emanating from the stone. The result is a thick, crusty bread, a bit hard on the outside like baguettes, but chewy on the inside, and hollow in the middle after the stone is removed.

*Au Revoir but not goodbye*
Eager for our return now, we started our goodbyes only to be informed by the hosts that our departure would be delayed. The rumblings we had heard earlier had brought heavy rains further down the valley and a flash flood was passing through the river bed that would take an hour to recede to navigable levels.

We spent this time exploring the nearby paddy fields and date orchards — another destination in their own right.





Moola Valley date orchards.




Moola Valley paddy fields.


Finally the water level receded and we headed back, driving along steep cliffs overlooking the valley. We had entered from the other side along similar cliffs in the dark. Daylight emphasised our exploits from the night before.

Like a dream, the adventure ended as we returned to Khuzdar, interacting on the way with the ever vigilant FC personnel guarding their posts, and young men from the village who had hitched a ride with us to the city.

As the M-8 takes shape, CPEC traffic increases, and the magic of Chutok lures more visitors armed with SLRs and video drones, one hopes that the local population finds better economic opportunities from tourism and commerce, and better education and health facilities become available.





Moola Valley.


One also hopes that the increasing footfall does not result in total destruction of the magic. Unfortunately, already a couple of plastic wrappers and some scribbling could be seen etched around Chutok.

With dreamy memories of the Jadunagri, and a promise to return again when life permits, we made our exit from Balochistan. Upon my return, I picked up the phone to tell Salman Rashid that I visited Chutok and to tell him that his Urdu title for the piece was perfect.

After the call, I picked up my time-worn atlas, circled Moola (Chutok is not mentioned on the atlas) and updated my list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ariel view of Kalat City





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Lorelai,Baluchistan




hahaha very sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> hahaha very sweet



Love to see you back.
God willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Love to see you back.
> God willing.



Thank you bro, your amazing threads in this sections recalls me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today's Pic of Ziarat










Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mi 17 flying over Apple orchards of Kalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sibbi Railway Station U/C.*

Finishing work underway. PR plans to open Sibbi - Harnai Section in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peer panja Railway Tunnel in Bolan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

ghazi52 said:


> Mi 17 flying over Apple orchards of Kalat.


Cool. What varieties of apples are grown in Balochistan?


----------



## ghazi52

Ziarat. Balochistan

Please Contact on WhatsApp +92-322-8833561 for further Assistance regarding tour of Beautiful Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Baloch people are so nice . I feel so good around them . I love their clothes, food , behaviour everything . They do nice nd humble .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma_

ghazi52 said:


> Ziarat. Balochistan
> 
> Please Contact on WhatsApp +92-322-8833561 for further Assistance regarding tour of Beautiful Pakistan


That is a gorgeous picture. Kudos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ormara


----------



## ghazi52

Ziarat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chandragupta Mud Volcano, Lasbela


----------



## ghazi52

Hanna-Urak Valley








*Some Fresh Icing on Zarghun (Quetta) *


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Birdeye view of Chutok, Khuzdar*








*Mighty rocks and mud homes of Zarghun, Balochistan.*








Outskirts of Quetta City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta in Haze.*
*Orientation:..........:*
Left: Taktau Peak, Centre: Zarghun Range, Right: Koh-e- Murdar.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pull Choto
Near Dalbandin, Balochistan
it's 4,000 ft high feature*








..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from the vast Balochistan outback
























*Cave City District Lasbela Balochistan ! *








*V43 Mud Volcano At Sham Hills National Park Hingol Balohistan ! ❤

Credit - Abdul Qadir Jamali !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Vast areas of Balochistan are covered with snow this week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The highest railway station in Pakistan, Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station in late 1970's*

Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.

*Kan Mehtarzai;* The place in present time is just another unknown small towns and villages scattered in some of the most remotely located places in Pakistan. But in the beginning of the 20th century, Kan Mehtarzai figured out very high for the British when Chromate deposits were discovered in an area located between the Muslim Bagh and Kan Mehtarzai in the district of Killa Saifullah as far back as in 1901.

The discovery made the British to lay a railway line between Quetta and Muslimbagh (then called Hindubagh). The work on the railway line commenced in 1916 from a place called Khanai, located some 30 kilometres north of Quetta, and completed in 1921 for train traffic up to Muslimbagh. In 1927, the Muslimbagh to Qila Saifullah section was opened and finally the section up to Zhob was opened in 1929. The total length of the railway section was around 294 kilometres and had eleven railways stations including the Kan Mehtarzai.

The place between Kuchlag and Muslimbagh became the highest railway station of Asia of its time, located at a height of *2,224 metres (7,295 feet)*. The railway station was part of the the Zhob Valley Railway (ZVR). This once the longest narrow gauge railway system of the Indian Subcontinent, served the British and the Balochistan Chrome Ore Company, which incidentally laid this railway line, well for years as it help extract millions of tons of raw chromate and subsequently ship to England through Karachi port. These mines still continue to produce some 300-500 tons of raw chromite daily, which is being exported to many countries, China being its biggest importer.

Today, the dilapidated mud plastered Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a desolate and a rather quiet place, as no longer those small narrow gauge engine hauls passenger and good bogies on this once very active railways of the Indo-Pak subcontinent. No more is there the hustle and bustle of miners, British soldiers and traders and the locals. Nor there is the aroma of typical Balochi cuisines like sajji that once may have been sold here. The last goods train that honked its horn and halted at this one of the highest railway stations of Asia was way back in 1986, the passenger section of the train was done away with a year earlier in 1985. Thereafter, finally the days of narrow gauge came to an end due to wearing out of the narrow gauge engines and bogies. There is nothing much left of the narrow gauge railway tracks as most of it had succumbed to pilferage and theft.

Photo Courtesy: www.internationalsteam.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Balochistan still has that mystical Wanderlust appeal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Musical evening: Hazargi tunes leave people mesmerised at Lok Virsa*






ISLAMABAD: Cultural evening was celebrated here at the National Institute of Folk and Traditional Heritage (Lok Virsa) last night, with renowned classical Hazargi singer, Abbas Neshat.

A large number of music lovers, especially from Hazara community and foreigners attended the musical show besides officials of Lok Virsa.

Abbas Neshat is a young and popular Hazargi singer whose songs are extremely popular among the Hazara community.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SCENES FROM THE 400 YEAR OLD ANNUAL SIBI FESTIVAL HELD THIS WEEK IN SIBI;



















*Baloch Culture Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BALOCHISTAN CULTURE DAY WAS CELEBRATED ACROSS PAKISTAN THIS WEEK


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## ghazi52

*Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station* in late 1970's






Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.

Kan Mehtarzai; The place in present time is just another unknown small towns and villages scattered in some of the most remotely located places in Pakistan. But in the beginning of the 20th century, Kan Mehtarzai figured out very high for the British when Chromate deposits were discovered in an area located between the Muslimbagh and Kan Mehtarzai in the district of Kila Saifullah as far back as in 1901.

The discovery made the British to lay a railway line between Quetta and Muslimbagh (then called Hindubagh). The work on the railway line commenced in 1916 from a place called Khanai, located some 30 kilometres north of Quetta, and completed in 1921 for train traffic up to Muslimbagh. In 1927, the Muslimbagh to Qila Saifullah section was opened and finally the section up to Zhob was opened in 1929. The total length of the railway section was around 294 kilometres and had eleven railways stations including the Kan Mehtarzai.

The place between Kuchlag and Muslimbagh became the highest railway station of Asia of its time, located at a height of 2,224 metres (7,295 feet). The railway station was part of the the Zhob Valley Railway (ZVR). This once the longest narrow gauge railway system of the Indian Subcontinent, served the British and the Balochistan Chrome Ore Company, which incidentally laid this railway line, well for years as it help extract millions of tons of raw chromate and subsequently ship to England through Karachi port. These mines still continue to produce some 300-500 tons of raw chromite daily, which is being exported to many countries, China being its biggest importer.

Today, the dilapidated mud plastered Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a desolate and a rather quiet place, as no longer those small narrow gauge engine hauls passenger and good bogies on this once very active railways of the Indo-Pak subcontinent. No more is there the hustle and bustle of miners, British soldiers and traders and the locals. Nor there is the aroma of typical Balochi cuisines like sajji that once may have been sold here. The last goods train that honked its horn and halted at this one of the highest railway stations of Asia was way back in 1986, the passenger section of the train was done away with a year earlier in 1985. Thereafter, finally the days of narrow gauge came to an end due to wearing out of the narrow gauge engines and bogies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Medical College Turbat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Some stunning Balochistan landscapes*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ray-of-Hope

These photos are amazing. Some of them are very similar to the Sistan area of Iran I have seen. Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sanzala Railway Station.. Chaman line Balochistan c.1895..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Quetta......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Balochistan Travel Guide*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sibbi Junction Railway Rehabilitation.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Wali-Tangi Dam, Quetta*

Elevation around 8,000 ft AMSL
Surrounded by the living fossils, Juniper Trees (5k to 7k years old)


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MAKRAN COASTAL HIGHWAY N-10......653 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Moola chotok, Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Defence Day celebration Gwadar port*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of N-85 Running from town of Surab in Kalat District to the town of Hoshab via Panjgur, Nag and Basima in Balochistan province, it then connects to M8 motorway. Its total length is 487 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yet another most beautiful and virgin shoreline of Balochistan along Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

N50 - Zhob Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Street Scenes of Turbat ,a small coastal town on the Makran Coast of Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

lovely Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan N - 25


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta International Airport Upgraded


----------



## ghazi52

Solar power

*Khanozai Baluchistan
*





.

Harnai Balochistan













Miri Mud Volcano in Chagai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Makran range
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal highway , Balochistan 

© Uzair Aziz Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAMDEV

Excellent


----------



## Mugen

Balochistan is such a beauty! Thanks for sharing these pictures @ghazi52.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Mastung Balochistan :





N-50 Kuchlak-Zhob Highway










Princess of hope





Wali Gorge, Zarghun - Balochistan









Sara Ghurgai, Balochistan

























































Source: B Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

The gorgeous landscape of Khuzdar........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The River of Sand.
Around Buleda, *Turbat.*

Photo Credits Muhammad Tahir Khan 






Outskirts of Quetta City..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Sheikh wasil railway station (55 kms from Quetta, Balochistan), built in *1890* and still functional on route to Quetta to Iran railway track.







THE SLEEPING BEAUTY
This mountain was given name'The Sleeping Beauty' by the British officers living in Quetta,Baluchistan during British rule. It is few kilometres outside Quetta Cantt on Hanna road. 






My home distt Khuzdar Balochistan 
Gaajh chaaro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Buzi pass, Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pool Dot, Hingol, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*View of Atta Shad Chowk at Turbat*


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalat Fort, from 18th century Riasat of Kalat

*


----------



## ghazi52

Blanket of Snow,Kalat, Baluchistan,


----------



## RangeMaster

*Reko Diq, Chaghai*
*









Miri Mud Volcano in Chagai 





Astola Island















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning blue water and canyons of Khuzdar, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Kuhan Chotok, District Khuzdar,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Is there a place called Bonistan in Balochistan???


----------



## Signalian

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Is there a place called Bonistan in Balochistan???


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Washuk , Balochistan *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Gwadar-Hoshab-Sorab road .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arch erected in honour of Prince and Princess of Wales near the station of Quetta, 1906

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ormara

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

THE BIGGEST FOOTPRINT IN THE WORLD, LENGTH NEAR ABOUT 15 KM, *AMAZING BALOCHISTAN *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Snow White!
Kolpur Railway Station near Quetta, Balochistan. 






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Band Khushdil Khan Pishin


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar port *
09/01/2019


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zarghoon Mountains, located in the east of Quetta ,Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zohb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Enroute to Niganda Khanozai, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Exploring Kanraj and beyond (Chasma tubko)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salt desert near Taftan, Quetta 





Desert near Taftan, Quetta 





Kanrach Valley: Upper Windar







Persian wheel near Diwana







Fortress of Rakhia Kot, Kanrach Valley: Early 3rd mill. B.C.







View over Kanri Buthi, Bahlol Valley







Las Bela








Las Bela







Las Bela

*Upcoming Balochi movie " DODA ". Can't wait to watch it on big screen. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of Quetta DIKhan Highway *N-50*.


----------



## ghazi52

RCD highway *N-25* Mastung, Balochistan


----------



## Tamiyah

Beautiful view of #Pasni #Balochistan,


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan is literally an undiscovered paradise. Can you ever imagine that traveling through insanely rugged mountains you'll ever end up at such a breathtaking place? 
Khuzdar


----------



## ghazi52

Makran coastal highway, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Ziarat


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RCD Highway N-25 near Quetta , Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kolhapur , Quetta Balochistan

2nd Mar 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kund Malir Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol national park wildlife hingol river side Balochistan.













Aerial View of Golden Beach, Hingol National Park, Balochistan, 






Hingol national park. Balochistan Pakistan This place is just amazing mud volcanoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

District Lasbela of Balochistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PariJhal, Bolan 
Balochistan 

Pic Credits : Aadil Jadoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wadh Highway Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Moola Chotak, Khuzdar 
23rd March

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar is getting ready for 2nd Expo on March 28-29. The Gwadar Expo aim at highlighting significance of Gwadar Port and Free Zone as emerging business hub and create Maximum awareness about Gwadar Projects.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful and an amazing night view of *Gwadar Port & Free Zone* for upcoming Gwadar Expo on 28-29th March 2019.
Gwadar Port has restored its Vitality


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar




















Fishing jetty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shawn52

*I have Visited Hanna Lake One of the Beautiful places on earth*


----------



## ghazi52

Mars on Earth 
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mastung
Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ormara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ismaili, Railway Station.
on the way to Nuk Kandi..
Balochistan, Pakistan
Pc : Roadies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mars planet on Earth 
Hingol National Park , Balochistan






ڈنڈیل کا ایک خوبصورت گاوں دنیا کے شورع غل اور گاڑیوں کے زہریلے دھواں سے دور ایک طرف دریا ھینگول بہتا ہے دوسرے جانب جوگین کا پہاڑ اور اس کے دامن میں
یہ خوبصورت گاوں ڈنڈیل ھینگول بلوچستان 

This beautiful village Dondial, balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wadh Highway Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Talent in balochistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Hub plant

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Awesome pictures of Turbat Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Dirri Hill, East of Khuzdar, near famous Moola Chotok waterfalls
Rises over 3,000 ft within 6km, Balochistan,


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Ayub National Stadium formerly known as Balochistan Cricket Association Ground is a multi-purpose Stadium in Quetta, Pakistan . It should not be confused with the 10,000 capacity Ayub Football Stadium in Quetta. It is used for Football and Cricket .


----------



## ghazi52

Khuzdar


----------



## ghazi52

River Mulha Khuzdar, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Wild tulip, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Faqeer Muhammad Masjid, Gawadar, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Tubko Spring. Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Pasni, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Gaz, Balochistan 
Pic by: Muzammal Hussain Toori


----------



## ghazi52

Kund malir, Balochistan
Coastal highway


----------



## ghazi52

Zhob Balochistan

Picture Aurangzeb Kakar


----------



## ghazi52

1960s: Lahore - Quetta of the NWR - Nannar Nala bridge at the beginning of the Bolan Pass -


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway...
Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Skyscrapers of Jiwani, Balochistan. 
Designs by Wind Erosion. 
Some Structures are over 400 ft AMSL
Panhan Koh
(Air-Panorama at 65mm, 3 photos stitched..

Credit: HYDASPES ‘LIGHTBOX


----------



## ghazi52

Sapat Bandar & Tanak Koh, Chandragupta Mud Volcano can also be seen in the background.
A great informative capture by Tahir Khan Kayani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bolan , Interior Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kan Mehtarzai Railway Station in late 1970's

Kan Mehtarzai railway station is a disused railway station located in the Balochistan . It is on Zhob Valley Railway, the former narrow-gauge line between Bostan and Zhob, 16 miles west of Muslim Bagh. At 2224 meters above sea level, it was the highest railway station in Pakistan until service was discontinued in 1986.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Weather is what pleases me most .. 
#Just quetta . This winter . 









.


----------



## ghazi52

Camel Biryani 
Bambri Uthal 
Lasbela | Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Benefiting from the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), local people's life, especially those living in Pakistan's southwest Gwadar, would get improved for vast economic opportunities, Chairman of the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Naseer Khan Kashani has said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park Balochistan








Kach








Wali Tangi Dam Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1910s: Sibi Railway Station*


----------



## ghazi52

Johar Photography By Shehzad Mohammad Ali

At Makran Coastal Highway, Hingol National Park Balochistan,Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

A REQUEST FROM BALUCHISTAN


----------



## ghazi52

Ormara, Balochistan 
Khanabadosh


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ziyarat
Ziarat is surrounded by the forest of Pines (Juniper) from all sides. According to an estimate, this is the second big forest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Drive through Anam Bostan leads to Daak area: it's an ideal place to enjoy the desert Ambience.

















Recent rains have added to the crops and greenery around Noshki, Balochistan.
Photo Courtesy: Sara Saiyed








Nosherwani Fort at Kharan, Balochistan: it's about 300 years old structure asking for attention in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.






Elgin Bridge in the Dozan Gorge






Quetta-bound Jaffar Express emerges from a tunnel called the Summit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan is a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chaman

Chiltan Mountain Range, Baluchistan‏


----------



## ghazi52

· 


آواران بلوچستان میں شیریں اور فرہاد کا مقبرہ
#شیریں فرہاد کی کہانی
محبت کی ایک لازوال داستان چند سطور میں

پاکستان کے صوبے بلوچستان کے ایک شہر لسبیلہ سے اڑھائی سو کلو میٹر دور ایک علاقہ ہے. جیسا کہ شیر دودھ کو کہا جاتا ہے، لیکن وہاں کی مقامی زبان میں ٹھنڈے پانی کو بھی شیر کہتے ہیں. اس بستی میں ایک پہاڑ تھا جس کے اوپر ایک چشمہ تھا۔ اس چشمے کا پانی پہاڑ کی دوسری طرف گرتا تھا اور بستی میں نہیں پہنچتا تھا، اس پانی کو بستی تک پہنچانے کے لیے ضروری تھا کہ پہاڑ کو چوٹی سے ایسے کاٹا جائے کہ پانی بستی کی طرف بہنا شروع ہوجاۓ۔

فرہاد نے جب شیریں کے باپ سے اس کا ہاتھ مانگا توشیریں کا باپ جو بستی کا سردار بھی تھا، اس نے انکار کرنے کی بجائے چالاکی سے یہ شرط رکھ دی کہ اگر فرہاد پہاڑ کی چوٹی کاٹ دے تو وہ اپنی بیٹی کی شادی فرہاد سے کر دے گا. چنانچہ فرہاد نےکڑی محنت سے پہاڑ کا ایک بہت بڑا حصہ کاٹ دیا۔

یہاں منظرعام پر اتی ہے شیریں کے باپ کی سازش
سردار نے جب دیکھا کہ اس کا کام مکمل ہونے والا ہے تو اس نے اپنےایک خاص آدمی کو کہا کہ جاو اور پہاڑ کے اس مقام پر کالا پتھردبا دو جہاں کل فرہاد آخری کدال چلائے گا۔ کالا پتھر انتہائی سخت اور چکنا ہوتا ہے. اس آدمی نے ایسا ہی کیا۔

شیریں کو اگلی صبح اس بات کا پتہ چلا تو وہ فرہاد کو خبر کرنے کے لیے پہاڑ کیطرف بھاگی۔ فرہاد اس وقت تک اس مقام پر پہنچ چکا تھا. اس نے جب شیریں کو آتے دیکھا تو نہایت جوش اور جذبے سے کدال ماری۔ کدال جب کالے پتھر سے ٹکرائی تو اس کی سختی کی وجہ سے اچھل کر تیزی سے واپس آئی اور فرہاد کی پیشانی میں پیوست ہو گئی اور وہ ہلاک ہو کر گر گیا۔

شیریں نے اوپر پہنچ کر جب یہ منظر دیکھا توغم کی شدت سے اپنے حواس کھو بیٹھی اور عین اس مقام پر گری جہاں فرہاد گرا تھا ۔ کدال کا دوسرا سرا شیریں کے سر میں گھس گیا اوروہ بھی وہیں انتقال کر گئی۔ ان دونوں کی قبریں آج بھی اس پہاڑ کے دامن میں اسی مقام پر موجود ہیں۔


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA








ZAeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nadeem Khawar

Bozi top, Balochistan Pakistan

Published by: Sami Haider







.


----------



## POTTER

N-55


----------



## ghazi52

Koh-e- Takatu, Baluchistan

Mud Volcano Balochistan

Pic By: Muzamal Husain Toori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

MASTUNG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

SHELA BAGH RAILWAY STATION.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Length around 4km, 7,500 ft asl
Photo by : Hydaspes' Lightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POTTER

Quetta Valley


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Coastal Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakistan is indeed a country at the crossroads of Central, Western, South Asia. Balochistan is window to the West Asia and geographically is not south Asia but more on the Iranian plate.

Interesting videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar








Gwadar Port Area Masjid Mashallah!!!


----------



## POTTER

west Bay Gwadar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1890s: Gulistan Railway Station - Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalat festival to begin from Oct 12 *








QUETTA: A meeting regarding the upcoming ‘Jashn-e-Kalat festival’ chaired by the Deputy Commissioner Shahak Baloch decided that the city’s historical event will be held from October 12 to 18. “Jashn-e-Kalat will be celebrated with full zeal and all preparations are done accordingly. Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal will inaugurate the celebrations,” the DC Kalat said. A number of activities for the visitors will be made part of the celebrations, including a carnival, football and cricket tournament, cultural show, musical night, poetry recital, cattle show and speech competitions among students. Participants of the meeting discussed the arrangements for a successful event. The DC directed the officials to submit a detailed report for the event’s preparations.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> Length around 4km, 7,500 ft asl
> Photo by : Hydaspes' Lightbox




I think this mountain is called Koh-e-Nuh. Some research and scanning needs to done on this mountain.


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Meherdar, Quetta Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Princess of Hope in Hingol national park


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## POTTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=144617700237353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Akara lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hydaspes' Lightbox is in Nok Kundi.

*Koh-e-Sultan Volcano*

Location: near Nok Kundi, *Western Baluchistan*
Last Eruption: 90,000 years ago
Easy access..There is a track from Nok Kundi to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Boat Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*"Naiza-e-Sultan" The Trango Tower of Balochistan

Location:* Koh-e-Sultan Volcano Complex
near Nok-Kundi, Western Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tuzghi Near recodic, Balochistan,


----------



## ghazi52

HarNai, Balochistan..(Green mountains of Harani)


----------



## V. Makarov

ghazi52 said:


> Length around 4km, 7,500 ft asl
> Photo by : Hydaspes' Lightbox


what is this landform called? it is a plain area with a very clear raised top land. I have seen them a lot in movies etc but dont know what they are called. Some info will be appreciated.


----------



## ghazi52

Charoo, Machhi
Khuzdar, *Balochistan*
Photo: Abdul Qayyum Bangash


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Such a beautiful undiscovered/visited part of Pakistan. Hope Balochestan also becomds a tourist hotspot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pasni


----------



## ghazi52

Pictures of *Wangu Hills, Balochistan.* For keyboard Engineers which were complaining why didn't they made it straight and why they made it zig zag or why not a straight bridge.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

BOLAN PASS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## krash

V. Makarov said:


> what is this landform called? it is a plain area with a very clear raised top land. I have seen them a lot in movies etc but dont know what they are called. Some info will be appreciated.



If the height of the formation is more than its width/length then it is called a Butte. If the height is less than the width/length then it is called a Mesa. The one in those pictures will be classified as a Mesa.

The way they are formed is actually quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Harnai Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Makran Costel Highway - Hingol National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shela Bagh Railway Station & Tunnel after renovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some breathtaking pictures of Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful scenes from Quetta after the recent snowfall.
The unseen beauty of Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Life comes to a halt in Balochistan after heavy snowfall*


QUETTA: Life came to a standstill across Balochistan due to heavy rain and snowfall on Monday with the provincial government imposing emergency in seven districts.

The heavy snowfall led to 14 casualties, while over 200 vehicles were stranded in certain areas of the province.






Snow plows being used in removing snow on the road to help vehicles for better grip on the snow. — 








Heavy Snowfall in Quetta . — Photo: Geo.tv/screengrab







Snowfall blocked the highway from Kan Mehtarzai to Zohb. — Photo: Geo.tv/screengrab







Commuters are facing difficulties in transportation due to snowfall. — Photo: PPI






Aerial view of Quetta, Balochistan. —

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bugti Cricket Stadium, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kolpur Bypass, N-65 National Highway (Quetta-Sibi) Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Not the Polar Express or the Trans-Siberian Express from Dr. Zhivago but Pakistan Railways' Akbar Express on approach to Quetta from Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lakpass, Mastung Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Grand Mosque Gandawah, Jhal Magsi Balochistan, which was built in the early 1900s by 'Khan of Kalat State. Gandawah used to be the winter capital. It is made from natural materials such as mud & straw and stands more then 30 feet high. The domes and minarets contain ducts for ventilation, while the inside of the mosque is divided into 3 chambers.


----------



## ghazi52

Mariabad, Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan these days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinasun




----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

APP Social Media on Instagram: "Kund Malir, Balochistan, Pakistan . . . Photo by @guddupakistani . . . #appnews #pakistan #travel #beautifuldestinations"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Kund Malir, Balochistan, Pakistan . . . Photo by @guddupakistani . . . #appnews #pakistan #travel #beautifuldestinations". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Gawadr . . . photo by @thelonetravelller . . #appnews #travelbeautifulpakistan #explorepakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Gawadr . . . photo by @thelonetravelller . . #appnews #travelbeautifulpakistan #explorepakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Water Channel in the Soda Lake, near Dalbandin, Balochistan 🇵🇰 Phot by @Hydaspes' Lightbox . . . #appnews #picturepakistan #aerialphotography #landscapephotography #picturebeautifulpakistan #pakistantourism"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Water Channel in the Soda Lake, near Dalbandin, Balochistan 🇵🇰 Phot by @Hydaspes' Lightbox . . . #appnews #picturepakistan #aerialphotography #landscapephotography #picturebeautifulpakistan #pakistantourism". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Balochistan . . . Photo by @gulraizghouri . . . #appnews #Balochistan #memories #dailylife #Pakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Balochistan . . . Photo by @gulraizghouri . . . #appnews #Balochistan #memories #dailylife #Pakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Balochistan . . . Photo by @ilyaasallahbuksh . . #appnews #desert #landscape #landscapepainting #sunset #beautifulearth"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Balochistan . . . Photo by @ilyaasallahbuksh . . #appnews #desert #landscape #landscapepainting #sunset #beautifulearth". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com

















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Gawadar,city,beach . . . Photo by @fahadjilani.fj . . #appnews #beach #gwadar #sunset #landscape #nature"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Gawadar,city,beach . . . Photo by @fahadjilani.fj . . #appnews #beach #gwadar #sunset #landscape #nature". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------

